
What are good resources/links for developing a Sales CRM? - supershobu
I want to create a lead and scheduling based appointments system. 
Please recommend good resources which will explain how a crm works and how to design one? 
Need to understand both technical and architectural point of view. For example stages of leads and the database structure along with which framework will be best.
======
vayarajesh
SuiteCRM is a good place to start. It is opensource and based on top of
SugarCRM with lot more useful features. With 4 years of experience in working
with SuiteCRM and SugarCRM i would really prefer SuiteCRM, even when it comes
to adding custom business logic and workflow design.

It also comes with good REST API for all the modules and any custom module you
create using the module builder.

The community modules are really good too and
[https://www.sugaroutfitters.com](https://www.sugaroutfitters.com) makes some
nice paid modules which are useful too.

~~~
wprapido
suiteCRM is awesome and very developer friendly

------
IAMsterdam
I have tried to build a similar app 3 years ago. I used twitter bootstrap, but
unfortunately failed. Bootstrap was the most flexible since the average (open
source) CRM solutions have too many features to build an app that meets your
requirements for a MVP. You could consider the Appexhange framework from
SalesForce to directly push it to a broader audience, but then you have the
dependancy of building on an external API. Good luck i truly believe you are
on something valuable!

~~~
supershobu
Thanks for the answer. Lead life cycle management will be a part of that
product I am trying to build, so I dont want to depend on external sevices.
That's why I am trying to understand how crm's work.

------
tyingq
SugarCRM has schema documentation:
[http://apidocs.sugarcrm.com/schema/7.8.0.0/ult/](http://apidocs.sugarcrm.com/schema/7.8.0.0/ult/)

~~~
supershobu
Thank you for this. This provides a good overview of the schemas that needs to
be used. Any good resource for the lead allocation logic for the crm? As there
will be different agents /owners.

------
LarryMade2
Sounds like you need a Customer Relations for Dummies type guide or some time
simulating doing CRM work using some open source CRM to a get the feel of what
exactly CRM is as well as to foster ideas to make it better.

~~~
supershobu
Yes I tried looking for open source solutions but they seemed a bit
complicated. I need basic implementation of a CRM

~~~
tixocloud
The most basic implementation of a CRM could be an Excel spreadsheet. Based on
my research as I was doing a similar project, that's what I've been told by
business owners.

Depending on how complex you want things to get, you'll need a contact list
and their statuses throughout the funnel.

------
silvaben
You can find some good resources here -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12950874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12950874)

